# Fanfiction Section Rules [new grammar rule -1/3/08]



## Harlita (Jan 16, 2007)

*New rule about grammar/spelling.*

Well we have a lot of talented fanfic writers here, that's for sure.

Myself, being an avid reader and writer- I have decided to help put a little order to the groups in this section.

I'll leave this thread open for a time so I can answer any questions too ^_^


-------------------

Rules for this section are pretty simple and most people follow them, but to help make it more clear:

-------------------

1. Place the Title of your Fanfic as the Title of the Thread (this is so we can find our favorite ones more easily.

2. In the first post, please specify the following information: 
-Fic Title
-Fic Author
-Genre (Action/Adventure, Horror, Drama, Angst, Romance)
-If based on a pairing, please specify the pairing (Naruto x Sakura, Kakahi x Iruka, Temari x Shikamaru x Ino, etc)


3. Adult natured fics do not belong here. Those with access to the 18+ membership section will find an adult fanfiction section there. Lemon, Lime, Kiwi, Adult fics here will be transferred to there. No if's or butt's


4. So long as you fill out the stuff in #2, you can either post each part of your fanfic here, or you can simply link off to wherever you have it uploaded at. 

5. Double Posting due to having to exceed the character limit IS acceptable in this section of the forums only.  However, please put the long posts within spoiler tags so that it is easier to read.

6. *Spelling and Grammar must be 80% correct in fanfics otherwise they will be deleted.* If for some reason you are unable to check over your fanfic for such errors yourself, please get someone else to proofread it for you. An exception to this would be if it was written in such a way on purpose (such as in one of those humorous AIM conversation fics).

Well that's it for now. 
^_^

Hope this helps us all out


Also, I'll see about making a FanFic Directory Post so that you can also more easily find your favorite author/fic in the future.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 16, 2007)

Nooooo!!!! Dang, I liked the lemony goodness *is mad*


----------



## Harlita (Jan 16, 2007)

Sorry...


Also, should the fanfic directory be organized by Genre or by Author?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 16, 2007)

I would say Author, cause my fanfic is a Halo/Naruto crossover. Naruto: The Invasion of the Flood. That is really a good idea to have it by author.

What would be considered lemon?  And what is it?  I heard it before and the story involved sex.  Looks like i have to go back into the bathhouse for this, and what about the people who actually write lemon but is underage?

Also if you need help organizing it in the future and adding stories, i will be more then happy to help.  I am on all day.


----------



## Kyon (Jan 16, 2007)

Would it be alright if we adopted a method to categorize if the member writing wants critique or not? It gets annoying when I review a story and the author whines because they're sensitive, and are only looking for positive replies.

Something like Megatokyo's F-system would be fantastic, I think.

Other than that, thanks for taking the time to write up some rules.


----------



## Harlita (Jan 16, 2007)

Lemon is pretty much anything that is depicting sexual content. 
The best way I've heard it put is this: 

If you drew the scene out, with the details provided - would it be an adult scene?


As for those who write lemons but are not old enough to get into the bathhouse - the only thing I can say is not to post it on the forums, necessarily.   If it's posted in this section, the only thing I can do is move the thread to the bathhouse, but then they wouldn't be able to see it anymore. 


And by Author does sound good so far. I know some of my favorite authors are the first things I look for on Fanfiction, Mediaminer and DeviantArt. 




Madobe Nite said:


> Would it be alright if we adopted a method to categorize if the member writing wants critique or not? It gets annoying when I review a story and the author whines because they're sensitive, and are only looking for positive replies.
> 
> Something like Megatokyo's F-system would be fantastic, I think.
> 
> Other than that, thanks for taking the time to write up some rules.



Could you post an example of the F-system? 
I think that taking the author's ability to reply to criticism into account is important.

Some writers get bummed out or lose their vigor if they receive negative feedback or less than they were hoping. 

So I'd definitely like to hear more about this, for sure!


*I'm heading to sleep for the next 7 hours, so take a look around the FanFiction section and reply back with what you think would make good improvements as far as rules, fanfic directory and request go. I'll check them out when I get to work tonight ^_^  You guys all rock!! I'm really glad we have this section!*


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah, do you need help organizing this stuff in the future if you are not avaible?


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 16, 2007)

This new catergorizing sounds interesting. My suggestions include directory by Author (narrows the field down a whole lot more) and personally, I don't think  it should matter about critiquing or not, because if the author wants critism they usually will say so. If they don't, then maybe they should specify so. Just my opinion, but I don't think that should make a difference.

This new catergorizing sounds interesting. My suggestions include directory by Author (narrows the field down a whole lot more) and personally, I don't think  it should matter about critiquing or not, because if the author wants critism they usually will say so. If they don't, then maybe they should specify so. Just my opinion, but I don't think that should make a difference.


----------



## Kyon (Jan 17, 2007)

The explanation from Megatokyo's ORGASM.



			
				Megatokyo said:
			
		

> There have been problems with people not liking the types of critiques they are receiving. Apparently the forum is not "nice" enough for some people. In an attempt to remedy this, use the following scale to show the level of critique you are willing to endure. Those who want to post their work for fun should post under F0, newbies seeking critique should post under F1-F3, or maybe F4 if they feel they are ready, depending on the severity of critique they are willing to endure.
> 
> F0: Gale Tornado
> This is the F value to use for "sharing." Basically this tells everyone that if they don't have anything good to say, they should shut up.
> ...



Realistically, nobody here should be using F6 but the other levels would help as to help people like me decide how much to help the author. Just a thought.



			
				InoSakuShine said:
			
		

> I don't think it should matter about critiquing or not, because if the author wants critism they usually will say so. If they don't, then maybe they should specify so. Just my opinion, but I don't think that should make a difference.



They should specify so in theory but if we made it a rule then there would be little room for error, and a lot less hurt feelings.

This way critique-seeking authors and the ones who write for fun or even sensitive people who would like some pointers are all happy. At least, that's just my opinion, feel free to disagree with it.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 17, 2007)

I like that, that would be really good.


----------



## Harlita (Jan 18, 2007)

There are some great suggesstions. I am reading through them all now. ^_^


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 19, 2007)

I just had an idea.  If somebody has a lemony fic but doesn't have access to the bathhouse, give the fic to someone "Official" to put it there and the "official would keep it updated and stuff.

Ex.

If someone gave me a fic, i would post it in the fic section, credit the user who made it, and keep it updated.  I would also keep the user updated on comments and vice versa.


----------



## Harlita (Jan 19, 2007)

well the lemony fic wouldn't just be transferred to the bathhouse. it would be transferred to the "LemonyFresh Adult Fanfiction FanClub" in the bathhouse. So it would receive it's comments and such but content from inside the bathhouse is not allowed outside the bathhouse and depending on the age/post count of the person, it would probably be better if they just went and got BH access. 

Also, if the person is too young to wait out the BH access request then they really shouldn't be posting adult material.


Now we're not talking about kissing and hugging and blushing and things you'd see watching regular TV. Romance is allowed. 

But when the content moves into the realm of adult material, we need to keep that to the bathhouse.


----------



## Vance (Feb 2, 2007)

I think author is better because if you categorize it by author, you see the different fanfics they write. For example, if you look for the author "Vance" my example. I will have over 30 fics (Hah, I'ma n00b.). Yet, if you look by name of the fic (Godforbid) you'll be there for hours.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 6, 2007)

i was thinking that to make the fanfiction subsection even better it should have subsections like pairings and in pairings it would have a subsections of those pairings for example

Ex.

Naruto Forums > Naruto Avenue > Naruto Fanworks > Fanfiction > Parings> NarutoxHarem


----------



## Tanthalos (Mar 9, 2007)

If I may ask a question, one of the characters in my fanfic actually uses "Maho" which usually means blood magic but I'll change it to be Blood Jutsu. 
 The character manipulates and attacks with well, blood. (small amounts mind you, it'd be bad if the character used all their blood for a jutsu caiuse well they'd be dead. ) 

 Anyhow straying...(sorry really tired atm)

 Back to my question, would I be violating the rules if I post a fanfic here with a character taht uses Maho?


----------



## chishio-kun (Mar 10, 2007)

I think it should be categorized by author, too. It will be easier to do, since if you do it by genre there might be genre combinations and author misconception to the rules, which will take some time correcting and stuff like that. Still, I personally think categorization by author is the best idea and it makes much more sense.


----------



## Vance (Apr 19, 2007)

Genre fics are OKAY. But having a member have a personal fic corner is cool/


----------



## docterjoy (Apr 20, 2007)

Okay, I have some questones.

1. How long should the chapters be?  The character width here is different from Microsoft Word, which is what I use.

2. How should character description be used?  Right away or as the story develops?


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 21, 2007)

Tanthalos said:
			
		

> Back to my question, would I be violating the rules if I post a fanfic here with a character taht uses Maho?


As long as it doesn't have adult content, I don't think so.



Shino's Girl said:


> Okay, I have some questones.
> 
> 1. How long should the chapters be?  The character width here is different from Microsoft Word, which is what I use.


How about you just post it on a site with no character limits? Sites like  and Quizilla! could be of help. I recomment FF.net, though. ^_^

But still, if you don't want to do it that way, you could always do the trial and error method: you post up the chapter from your story using the advanced mode in replying to your thread, and then click the preview. It will automatically say if you're above the character limit or not, and if you are above the character limit, it means you should stop your chapter there--OR continue it on the other post. 

You could also separate the spoiler tags as you post your fanfiction so that it would be easier to read and not hard on the eyes.

I think that's how it works, not so sure. =/



> 2. How should character description be used?  Right away or as the story develops?


I think it depends on you. As the author, I'm guessing that YOU yourself should know how to describe your OC, if ever you are making one. It depends on you how and why you should or not describe your character.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 1, 2007)

I feel that character description should be done right after the character is introduced a little bit. It helps us get an idea of what makes them stick out. But thats just me.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 4, 2007)

JarethDallis said:


> I feel that character description should be done right after the character is introduced a little bit. It helps us get an idea of what makes them stick out. But thats just me.


That is only if the author is going to make his/her own character. Other than that, it's not really needed.


----------



## Kyon (May 4, 2007)

Shino's Girl said:


> 1. How long should the chapters be?  The character width here is different from Microsoft Word, which is what I use.



As long as they need to be to get your point across. Always have a rough layout of what you want to achieve in that chapter, and make it happen. Filler is alright as well.

Most of the chapters of my old, good stories were around 8000-9000 (OVER 9000 ) words each, but lately I've slowed down.



> 2. How should character description be used?  Right away or as the story develops?



Don't infodump, is the only real rule. Infodump is kind of like this:

_Alex appeared out of fucking nowhere, shocking Janice. He had brown hair, blue eyes, a long black cape, red shirt, blue pants, a clown's hat, 6 foot 7, and weighed 200 pounds._

Nobody will give a darn, and that is just lazy. Giving away details as the story develops is much better than just dumping it all at once.

Also, of individual personality traits, don't actually tell us about them either. Show them to us using the story, such as curious characters checking everything out, or OCD characters arranging everything into neat little rows.

For fanfiction, though, character description as a whole is generally disregarded because everyone knows what the characters look like, and their appearances really only change in really bad, cliche fanfics or AU fanfics. Describe your OCs using the developing method, but as for the actual characters of Naruto, it's really up to you.


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

Over 9000?!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 5, 2007)

I know someone who wrote a fic that was at 18000, in the first chapter. Alpha T. Sigma, she really works hard on her fics.


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

Wow, thats a lot! I once wrote a song fic that was ovr 10k words. I think it was along the lines of 13k.


----------



## sasuke0609 (May 8, 2007)

Hi^^

Can we post it fanfics in other language, like spanish??
If the answer is 'none', no problem ;]!

Thanks for your help :]!


----------



## Kyon (May 8, 2007)

That's a tough one. It wouldn't be read except by people who know Spanish, so Fanfiction.net would be your best bet. I can name on one hand the people I know on this board who speak fluent Spanish, so... :S


----------



## sasuke0609 (May 8, 2007)

Kyon said:


> That's a tough one. It wouldn't be read except by people who know Spanish, so Fanfiction.net would be your best bet. I can name on one hand the people I know on this board who speak fluent Spanish, so... :S



Oh, well well, no problem :]! Thanks for the information ^^ I've my fanfiction put here...his name is 'Leyendas Ocultas de Konoha', in english is ''Konoha Hidden Legends'' :]! (If you know spanish, can you read here:  ^^!

If the mods must delete this comment for the link (that I put here), please make it, no problem  !

Kyon, thanks for all, c ya!


----------



## Earthmonkey (Jun 16, 2007)

here's a question...considering sexual content..

now some sites are really strict, almost "puritan" in their rules...so I'm going to ask before guessing...if you just say a character bared her breasts and a second character just mumbles "so perfect and perky" as they (the second character) passes out..does that cross the line or is it ok?


----------



## Vance (Jun 16, 2007)

You can post things, don't go out of hand like...


    Kankuro grabbed Temari's hair, pulling it backwards as he pushed himself into her butt... 

  You get the point my friend.


----------



## Earthmonkey (Jun 17, 2007)

Vance said:


> You can post things, don't go out of hand like...
> 
> 
> Kankuro grabbed Temari's hair, pulling it backwards as he pushed himself into her butt...
> ...



Cool...no problem


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

Yummy Sandcest


----------



## Snowblind (Sep 12, 2007)

A few questions:

1: Whats the max amount of words that can be on a single chapter in FanFiction.Net?

2: Are there any FanFictions around in which the author has links to pictures that are directly related to the story? (You're intended to check the pictures while reading the story)

3: On FanFiction.net, should you just go right to your story in the first chapter, or should you have an 'author's note first? What should the max length for the author's note be?

4: How do you go about getting access to the bathhouse? I'm almost 18.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 15, 2007)

> 1: Whats the max amount of words that can be on a single chapter in FanFiction.Net?


There is an upload file size limit of 2MB (2000KB). I don't know what that would translate to in terms of amount of text.


> 2: Are there any FanFictions around in which the author has links to pictures that are directly related to the story? (You're intended to check the pictures while reading the story)


Last I checked, FF.net didn't allow for actual linking in fanfiction. Sure, urls could still be typed out, but they would have to be copied and pasted into the bar by whoever wanted to view them. Just rather annoying.



> 3: On FanFiction.net, should you just go right to your story in the first chapter, or should you have an 'author's note first? What should the max length for the author's note be?


An author's note isn't always necessary, if you do have something to say before it, do so. Keep it short though, no one wants to read paragraphs before getting to the story. I'd say the most I would go for is 5 sentences. And of course, if you want to talk about the story in detail, you could always use an end note at the bottom.



> 4: How do you go about getting access to the bathhouse? I'm almost 18.


Go to User CP: Miscellaneous: Group Membership. Select the 18+ members option and click join. Note: you need to have at least 100 posts to do so.


----------



## Senzairu (Sep 16, 2007)

*Bleach??*

Where would I put a Bleach fanfic?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 17, 2007)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Where would I put a Bleach fanfic?


 In the Bleach Fanworks section. There are a couple fanfics there. I can't really think of any other place they would fit, there is the general FF section under Konoha Fanworks...but it seems like it would make more sense to put it in the Bleach section.


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Sep 24, 2007)

Would'nt it be a good idea to make a section that is for PG-13 lemon only that anyone could see? Or have r-rated lemon-containing stories reviewed OUTSIDE OF the bathhouse? With those ideas, we could still post lemon without having to not see its reviews and we would'nt have to worry about editing typing mistakes...


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Sep 28, 2007)

I know lemon, lime, citrus & pineapple, but what IS kiwi??? 8D;

*shot*


----------



## Malbro King (Nov 22, 2007)

i like Lemon man oh well no lemons in mine it's the ultiment crack Yaoi Paring Pein x Naruto   what do you all think

Guys i like Lemon but what is Kiwi and Lime my story won't have that but i came up with the ultiment Yaoi crack paring of all Pein x Naruto so what do you think


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 25, 2007)

I have never ever heard of "kiwi" used to describe fanfiction before. As for lime, it is like PG-13, so some sexual content, but nothing serious. As for your idea of PeinxNaruto, er, sure, go at it! Crack pairings are always fun.

Also, please don't double post, it is against the rules unless it is too long or multiple chapters of a fic. You can just edit a post if you have something to add and no one else has posted after it.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Nov 27, 2007)

^ "Kiwi" is on the first post in this thread, I think. *editz* in fact:


> 3. Adult natured fics do not belong here. Those with access to the 18+ membership section will find an adult fanfiction section there. Lemon, Lime, *Kiwi*, Adult fics here will be transferred to there. No if's or butt's


BANG. But srsli, I never heard that term Kiwi before...


Other definitions of fanfic code terms:
OOC: Out of Character
OC: Original Character
Citrus: Much weaker than lime, it is simply not making it to third base in any way, and it's not explicit.
Pineapple: I believe that's somewhere between Lime and Lemon. (rarely used)
Lemon: The highest amount of explicitness a fic can get. Often the ones on FFnet are heavily "diluted" (there used to be a maximum rating of MA but now the max is M aka 16+ at most)
Dubcon: uhh what is this???
Shota: Boy under age 10 in a relationship
Loli: Girl under age 10 "".... reference to the classic novel Lolita (dude. read it and you'll find out)
Orange (rarely used): Male pregnancy. Nowadays everyone uses "Mpreg".
Crack!fic: Utterly insane humor abounds
Fluff: lighthearted romance
Flusty (rarely used): Fluff + angst
Mary Sue: A "flawless/extraordinary" female character in a fic that most often breaks canon rules. These have recieved lots of negative criticisms.
Gary Stu: Male equivalent of Mary Sue
Songfic: Uses a song's lyrics in the fic. FFnet has "banned" it but not done anything about it, i.e. deleting songfics by the masses
CYOA: Choose Your Own Adventure. Nowadays it is "Youx(female character)" or "Youx(male character)". The latter is more popular though.
Kiwi: I don't think this term has EVER been used before.
AU: Alternate Universe
Xover: Crossover with (another series)

If I see more fanfic terms, I'll add to list.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 30, 2007)

^Never knew pineapple was a classification as well.

Oh, and dubcon, looked it up since I figured it would be somehow linked to noncon, here's the definition I found: "Used in fanfiction to describe sexual situations of "dubious consent", where it's not exactly noncon (nonconsensual, e.g. rape), nor is it consensual."

Let's see...what other terms are there, oh yes.
AU: Alternative universe. Altering the location/time in which the series takes place.

I've seen Flusty also called flangst. Both sound rediculous to me. 

PWP: Plot? What plot? Used for mostly lemon material with the actions but no real story. (TWT also exists for Timeline? What timeline?)

Waff: Warm and fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Dec 6, 2007)

More:
WDNNSP: *W*e *D*on't *N*eed *N*o *S*tinkin *P*lot. A more intense PWP; rarely used

More in depth description of the "fruit" terms:
Citrus - they don't make it past 2nd base (put simply, fooling around w/o actually doing the nasty)
Lime - They do it, but it's somethin ya'd see in a PG-13 film, as YK said
Pineapple - Kinkier than lime but not too much explicitness either. (Rarely used)
Lemon - full out doing it. Foreplay, groping etc are included, maximum explicitness

SoloF or SoloM (rarely used) - ehhhh....basically "Master Baiting" (try saying it fast and you'll get it). F or M describes the character doing said thing's gender.
Dark!fic - fic with dark setting or themes
BDSM - basically, bondage
Smarm (I just learned that today O___O) - Like PWP but with fluff instead of smut. Rarely used.
Alternate reality - "In many fandoms, a story which transplants familiar characters into situations totally different from canon, such as Snape as a pirate captain and Harry as the cabin boy. Not to be confused with AU, which is often defined more as a possibilty resulting from a change in the canon timeline, but these two terms tend to be interchangeable." - from 
Round robin (rare) - written by several authors in turn

That's all I find thus far


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 3, 2008)

New rule.

6. *Spelling and Grammar must be 80% correct in fanfics otherwise they will be deleted. If for some reason you are unable to check over your fanfic for such errors yourself, please get someone else to proofread it for you.* If your fanfic is deleted, feel free to resubmit after you have gone through it and done the necessary edits.


----------



## Light Warrior (Feb 11, 2008)

What's the forum policy on bumping fanfic threads? My fics don't seem to be getting any feedback and that makes me a saaaaaaaad panda!


----------



## chryblossom (Feb 25, 2008)

what other animes can we post as fanfictions?


----------



## Lemonyscapegoat (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello,
just curious as to your standards for language, I don't seem to find anything specific about this, as I've got some fanfic ideas and a couple fanarts which include some instances of strong language, I'm curious as to how much is acceptable or if it is at all.
-Lemony.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 23, 2008)

Parts of my FF.Are they bad enough to be considered Kiwis?



*Spoiler*: __ 



She finished,slipping the ring on her finger and putting her arms around him,the force of her hug sending him crashing back on the couch.She embraced him again,this time with more force,and felt his arms hugging her back.

They laughed and then sat up on the couch,turning on the Wii.They played it until Kakashi fell asleep on the couch,suit still on.She turned off the Wii and put her glasses on the table next to the couch,hugging him again and falling asleep in his arms.





*Spoiler*: __ 



"Okay,we're almost there!Push!You can do this!" Tsunade said

They saw a little head bob out.It was small and had long gray hair that was spiky.It was crying.Then the small body came out,followed by the feet.It was a girl.Something small was hanging on to the feet.

"Two!?" Tsunade said

The next one was similar to the other one,except that it had short brown hair.It was crying,also.The body was similar to the sister's.It was a boy.

"Congratulations!You have two perfectly healthy twins!" Tsunade announced after she had finished examining them.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Oct 3, 2008)

Harlita said:


> *New rule about grammar/spelling.*
> 
> 
> 6. *Spelling and Grammar must be 80% correct in fanfics otherwise they will be deleted.* If for some reason you are unable to check over your fanfic for such errors yourself, please get someone else to proofread it for you. An exception to this would be if it was written in such a way on purpose (such as in one of those humorous AIM conversation fics).
> ...



I doubt that this is actually enforced, only on the grounds that such a thing would be highly impractical and one of my favorite works of online writing, [though completely unrelated to this forums topic], the lolcat bible, is one of the funniest things I've ever read.


----------



## Table (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry, did anyone ever answer what a kiwi is?

And lemons and limes are explicit?  What if the sexual act is more implied rather than described?


----------



## Nandireya (Nov 22, 2009)

Do you require a rating?  I'm working on something that, though not of an explicit nature, does have some nice, tasty violence.  And some language...but nothing worse than what I've seen around the boards.


----------



## Lyn (Dec 3, 2009)

Hmm, so, if I understand well ... Can't post non-English fics ?


----------



## Bokunenji (Mar 17, 2010)

Is it ok to post non Naruto fic, if its ok then thanks


----------



## TheBatNinja (Mar 26, 2010)

So I'm a bit confused on the 18+ membership stuff I'm 18 so where do I go for the lemon section? that all I read and right... cause I'm a female Jiraiya O.O


----------



## InuzukaFanboy (Jul 23, 2012)

^^^^^ yes how do i get the 18+ membership?


----------

